# St. Thomas



## jules40 (Mar 1, 2010)

My Husband, son and I are confirmed for Marriott's Frenchman's Cove in St. Thomas this June. However, the more I read about how hostile and unfriendly the locals are the more I wonder if I've made a mistake exchanging into this resort. I don't want to go somewhere where I feel completely unwelcome. 
I hope I'm being silly, but I'm a little worried I've made a mistake. Am I focusing too much on the negatives and not enough on the positives.
thanks 
Julie


----------



## brankatz (Mar 1, 2010)

My wife and I have been to St. Thomas many times never had a problem with hostility or locals.  Actually spent our honeymoon there 14 years ago.  Love the Island now want to talk about hostile try Jamaica.  Don't worry very good choose.  Just do not go to Meagans bay on Sunday any other day ok.


----------



## ACE1 (Mar 1, 2010)

My husband, three kids (all adults) and I were there last May and had a wonderful time.  Everyone was very friendly and I can't remember any instance of someone being rude or dismissive.  Would love to go back soon but the flight is just too long from Arizona.  You will have a fabulous time!


----------



## Tia (Mar 2, 2010)

Helps to remember to greet locals with a "good morning" before asking for what your after, then be patient as they are never in a hurry.


----------



## jules40 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I feel better about my decision. Also, I've done more research and it sounds like a great place.
Thanks again.
Julie


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 4, 2010)

No problems, a wonderful island:whoopie:


----------



## sullco (Mar 6, 2010)

*People are inviduals....*

and any generalization about St. Thomas and its citizens is worthless.

So let me offer one:  I do not like St. Thomas--it has all the bad parts of American culture and none of the good.  Fast food everywhere--unsophisticated travelers--plenty of crime.

Pick any of a dozen other Caribbean islands for the sun and the cross-cultural experience.  If you want Kentucky Fried Chicken and sullen locals, St. Thomas is the place.  The only reason to go there is to get on a boat and go down Sir Francis Drake Channel--but you can just skip it and fly into Tortola.

Of course you will be in Marriott's god-awful, prison like Frenchmen's Reef--trapped on a point.  

End of rant--sorry.  But this is what these boards are for--to display different opinions.  By the way, I lived there for about a year and have sailed out of there (emphasis on "out of there") many times.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 6, 2010)

sullco said:


> and any generalization about St. Thomas and its citizens is worthless.
> 
> So let me offer one:  I do not like St. Thomas--it has all the bad parts of American culture and none of the good.  Fast food everywhere--unsophisticated travelers--plenty of crime.
> 
> ...



You're right, that WAS a worthless generalization. The OP is staying at Frenchman's Cove which is a beautiful new resort. You will not be trapped there. You will need to rent a car to travel around the Island because taxis are 
expensive.Granted,I've never lived there for almost about around a year, but the 8 or 9 times I've been there within the last 10 years, I've never had a problem with anyone. Take that for what it's worth. I'll be there March 13th. I'm leaving my bullet proof vest and stun gun at home . Enjoy your vacation,no worries.

BTW sullco, how long ago did you live on St Thomas?


----------



## GregT (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm also a fan of STT -- I bought a Wyndham timeshare just so I could stay at Elysian Beach -- I look forward to my next trip!!


----------



## 1950bing (Mar 6, 2010)

Had no problem there. The water is such a beautiful blue, at least when I was there.


----------



## shagnut (Mar 6, 2010)

I love STT even thought I was injured by stepping on a spiny urchin. ALWAYS wear water shoes when going in the water.  shaggy


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 6, 2010)

shagnut said:


> I love STT even thought I was injured by stepping on a spiny urchin. ALWAYS wear water shoes when going in the water.  shaggy



Good heads up shaggy. Always be careful around coral and rocky areas in the water. Bought water shoes for the first time this year. I'll be there for a week next Saturday, can't wait!

BTW To the OP: Take a day trip to St John. Some of the most beautiful beaches in the world(IMO)


----------



## jules40 (Mar 6, 2010)

I almost feel foolish for posting my original concerns. Now I can't wait to go to STT. We're planning day trips to STJ AND BVIs and I'm confident we'll enjoy our stay at the Cove.
Thanks again.
Julie


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 6, 2010)

LOVE STT - stay every year at Bluebeard's BeachClub and drink over at the Marriott Frenchmens Reef :whoopie:

We did this charter for our BVI trip http://www.newhorizonscharters.com/
and did a day sail with them as well  http://newhorizons.daysails.com/

Highly recommend both.

Enjoyed Fat Turtle and Wikked (nice happy hour) at Yacht Haven Grande.
Bring your blow up floats and relax at Megan's Bay.


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 7, 2010)

Mods:  maybe a stick needed or something, I've noticed a few threads lately with people mis-stating or confusing Frenchman's Reef with Frenchman's
 Cove - those who know _know_ there's a HUGE difference between those two even though they are right next to each other and are both Marriotts...


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 7, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> Mods:  maybe a stick needed or something, I've noticed a few threads lately with people mis-stating or confusing Frenchman's Reef with Frenchman's
> Cove - those who know _know_ there's a HUGE difference between those two even though they are right next to each other and are both Marriotts...


Hmmmm, since I mentioned Frenchman's REEF maybe u think I am confused???
As an owner at the COVE, you must be aware that Cove owners can use the amenities of the hotel as well as the TS?
As a multi-week Marriott owner myself, I find it a BIG plus to stay at Marriott TSs that are on the same grounds as hotels so u can use the spa, restaurants and bars.

What other HUGE difference are you speaking about other then one is the hotel and one is the timeshare?


----------



## Numismatist (Mar 7, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Hmmmm, since I mentioned Frenchman's REEF maybe u think I am confused???
> As an owner at the COVE, you must be aware that Cove owners can use the amenities of the hotel as well as the TS?
> As a multi-week Marriott owner myself, I find it a BIG plus to stay at Marriott TSs that are on the same grounds as hotels so u can use the spa, restaurants and bars.
> 
> What other HUGE difference are you speaking about other then one is the hotel and one is the timeshare?



I was referring to post #7; no criticism of anyone, just an observation that I've seen several recent threads of people complaining about the Reef while referring to it as a timeshare, etc.

I find the Reef to be a bit run down and in need of revamping, there have been numerous comments about stale smelling hallways, etc. AS OPPOSED TO the Cove which is essentially brand new.

I'm simply asking if the MODS have any interest or thoughts on making it clear to folks who may not know that there is a REEF and a COVE and that they are two different things.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 7, 2010)

Numismatist said:


> I was referring to post #7; no criticism of anyone, just an observation that I've seen several recent threads of people complaining about the Reef while referring to it as a timeshare, etc.
> 
> I find the Reef to be a bit run down and in need of revamping, there have been numerous comments about stale smelling hallways, etc. AS OPPOSED TO the Cove which is essentially brand new.
> 
> I'm simply asking if the MODS have any interest or thoughts on making it clear to folks who may not know that there is a REEF and a COVE and that they are two different things.


Ahhhh, post # 7 :ignore: 

On our trip in January, we met a couple at the airport who were staying at the Reef/hotel prior to checking into their unit at the Cove/TS and were very upset with how run down the  room at the Reef was at $600+ per night. We directed them to Redweek to find a reasonable rental for their stay next year if they needed those extra days again - they were owners at the Cove.

And then met a second couple later in the week who was staying at the hotel with the same complaint....so it does seem to be a theme about the hotel rooms.
Such a fabulous location, you would think they would bring the rooms up to Marriott standards.
So yes, I agree that there is a BIG difference between the quality of these two properties at this time.

Just like Bluebeard's Castle and Bluebeard's BeachClub - one above town and no beach and the other oceanfront.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 7, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> Such a fabulous location, you would think they would bring the rooms up to Marriott standards.



I agree. I stayed on the Morningstar side on the beach a couple years ago. Great location, average room. The furniture was in decent condition but old. Paint peeling in some areas, some water marks, etc...
When we were there they were updating the public rooms on the Reef side.Was told after they were done with the public rooms they would start renovating the guest/hotel rooms. I hope so. It's a beautiful location.

BTW  I stayed at the Westin St John a week after our stay at the Marriott and wasn't that impressed with the Westin either. Beautiful grounds, good location, average rooms. 

The locations of both hotels trumped their respective rooms shortcomings. I'd stay at either hotel again, just wish they would update them a little...


----------



## Hyperplanner (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi Spikemauler,  I am staying the week after you, I am glad the thread ended up going to the positive side.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 8, 2010)

Hyperplanner said:


> Hi Spikemauler,  I am staying the week after you, I am glad the thread ended up going to the positive side.



I'm glad it went positive too. Have a great time!


----------



## kcgriffin (Mar 8, 2010)

*Don't forget St.John*

My wife and I go to STT nearly every year at Christmas, have for years, after that we head for New Years week in St John at the Westin.
On STT go to Oceanna (sp?) for dinner, Craig and Sallys (both in Frenchtown)

Watch from your Marriott for the Cruise ships to leave, and then go to dinner in town.  Also visit the Red Hook area, some great restaurants and shops there as well.

You will have a great time, a beautiful island, and beautiful people!


----------



## legalfee (Mar 26, 2010)

My wife and I stayed at Marriott Frenchmans Reef in December and it was OK. She won a weeks stay and I don't know if we'd pay >$300 a night to stay there again. Rent a car definately. Also take the BVI cruise to Virgin Gorda etc... St. Thomas has some of the best resturants in the Caribbean IMHO. Great shopping, beaches and snorkeling. Yes they have American fast food but we chose not to eat at them. The food is expensive there. We like St Thomas so much we're looking to buy a timeshare there. We looked at Bluebeards Beach Club and Elysians when we were there and liked both.


----------



## Tia (Mar 26, 2010)

We own at Bluebeards Beach Club and Bluebeards Castle. We love going to STT and staying at _both_. One year we stayed at the Elysian, when they closed the Beach Club,and it was just fine plus close to Redhook. At any of them the best thing is to rent a car while your there to get around and see more of what is there.  We love dining out all over STT.


----------



## scooter (Jun 17, 2010)

Tia said:


> We own at Bluebeards Beach Club and Bluebeards Castle. We love going to STT and staying at _both_. One year we stayed at the Elysian, when they closed the Beach Club,and it was just fine plus close to Redhook. At any of them the best thing is to rent a car while your there to get around and see more of what is there.  We love dining out all over STT.



We stayed at Bluebeard's Castle and it was an unparalled disaster from start to finish. It's the only time I have ever complained to the exchange company and they actually gave us our week back after reviewing the  photos. The staff was absolutely horrendous and the facility was in complete disrepair. It was like they took out an ad saying if you want to be really rude to people come work here. Examples, you ask? For one, we first arrive and are told as we are walking down the 3 flights of stairs (elevator not working) that the ice maker is not working in our building, go back up to the bar to get ice. I trot back up the 3 flights to be yelled at (!) by the bartender who refuses to give me any ice and tells me to walk to the next building and use the icemaker there...you guessed it...elevator not working in that building either. Then there is the restaurant issue. We come in the first night...the restaurant is completely empty. We ask for a table only to be told that 'they do not accept walk ins even those who are guests of the hotel'. We make a reservation for the next night. We come back and the restaurant is empty again. He shows us a 2 top literally at the door to the kitchen. We ask to sit up by the window. He refuses saying those are 'reserved'. WTH? It was perfectly obvious that he wanted $ for a better table. When we left 2 hours later (again we are the only people there) the place is still empty. I could go on and on. At the end of our trip we met the new manager and he was appalled by our stories. He asked us to write it up as an official complaint, because  there must be 3 written complaints before they can fire anyone. Interestingly, anytime we met someone on St Thomas who was nice, it invariably turned out that they were from another island. The only people we met who were great were the crew at Blue Ocean Divers.


----------



## Tia (Jun 17, 2010)

And the date of your visit was?? Reason I ask is ts owners sued and won millions from the developer which is being put to use in the last year. Now restaraunts are privately controlled , usually Banana Tree and Room With a View get much better reviews then yours  



scooterjuanita said:


> We stayed at Bluebeard's Castle and it was an unparalled disaster from start to finish. ....


----------



## scooter (Jun 18, 2010)

Tia said:


> And the date of your visit was?? Reason I ask is ts owners sued and won millions from the developer which is being put to use in the last year. Now restaraunts are privately controlled , usually Banana Tree and Room With a View get much better reviews then yours



5 years ago. The restaurant I was talking about is the one when you are standing by the pool looking back towards reception is on the right. The one on the left was quite good.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jun 18, 2010)

We ate at Banana Tree a couple of October's ago and the food was just ok. We ate at Room With A View this past March and it was the best meal we had on the Island that week.


----------



## LisaH (Jun 18, 2010)

For the past two consecutive years, we spent a week in Nov at the Marriott Frenchman's Reef and Morningstar. In 2008, we were at the Reef part (view of both harbor and ocean). Last Thanksgiving, we were at the Morningstar oceanfront bungalow. They were both fabulous!!! I guess we lucked out and had renovated room in both cases. I can imagine why some folks might be upset if they are stuck in the basement-like rooms.

I like people in Caribbean. This week we are at Morritt's Grand on Grand Cayman. Although it seems that our room is cursed (we had many issues with the unit), the resort folks are very helpful and try their best to get issues resolved. People in both USVI and Cayman are accommodating and courteous. When traveling abroad, we always try to learn the local culture and go with the flow. So far so good


----------

